
Becoming a software developer is not that hard - fiodars
http://mobiletechtracker.co.uk/geekhub/geekhub-article.php?pagename=becoming-a-software-developer-is-easier-than-you-think
======
incompetence
Sure, also becoming a brain surgeon is not hard, just practice only with your
friends & family and do not start selling your services to anybody else.
Incompetent developers discredit the whole industry, also thanks to clueless
managers, who cannot tell a good coder from a bad one and go for the one who
can bullshit best (see also Dunning-Kruger vs Imposter Syndrome).

